# Nice friends= BIG Mesquite



## David Hill (Jan 12, 2019)

Chatting at breakfast— “I’ve got a tree that fell in my cattle pen, laying on my pipe fence—- ya want it?” Well, the obvious answer was— “heck yeah!”
Went out this AM, cut and loaded by 10:15.
First 2 pics are what came home with me today.
Next pics are of a trunk that another friend delivered to my driveway island— a 24+” trunk of Mesquite.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm just a little jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 12, 2019)

@David Hill you are so blessed. . It all looks great. The big one looks very promising (picture 3). Glad you got your new chain sharpener.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 12, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm just a little jealous


I'm a lot jealous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks like a hernia in the making

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I'm a lot jealous!


Me to but I'm not going to admit it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 13, 2019)

Congrats on the promising logs! Be sure to show us when you slice it open. Some day I would like to have a stash of Mesquite. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 16, 2019)

Good haul David!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 16, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Looks like a hernia in the making


Hope NOT!!!
I’m an excellent student of physics! ( and ibuprofen)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 18, 2019)

Dave, was that some root wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 18, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Dave, was that some root wood?



Why yes it is!
Always amazed at how much chain it takes to cut the root sections. 2 changes!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 19, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Why yes it is!
> Always amazed at how much chain it takes to cut the root sections. 2 changes!



If you sell that root section, please tag me if you know the tree to the species level. Thank you.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> If you sell that root section, please tag me if you know the tree to the species level. Thank you.


_Prosopis juliflora _
How big a piece are you looking for?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 19, 2019)

David Hill said:


> _Prosopis juliflora _
> How big a piece are you looking for?



Something I can mill into a blank that will season for a year, to be finished into a reference sample, 3" x 6" x 1/2". A USPS padded envelope could work but if you are nervous about stones, I guess a medium box would work too. Just need to buy a few more things off you to justify the shipping.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 19, 2019)

Won’t be a problem


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 19, 2019)

I am in line on the jealous train. Really cool stuff


----------



## David Hill (Jan 20, 2019)

@Mr. Peet
My mistake!! It’s _Prosopis glandulosa._
The other species is the more northern version, doesn’t get near as big. It just rolled out my head— had done prior research with it while in grad school quite a few years ago. Plant taxonomy is one of my interests/passions too.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 20, 2019)

David Hill said:


> @Mr. Peet
> My mistake!! It’s _Prosopis glandulosa._
> The other species is the more northern version, doesn’t get near as big. It just rolled out my head— had done prior research with it while in grad school quite a few years ago. Plant taxonomy is one of my interests/passions too.



That's fine because I don't have any root wood samples for the genus Prosopis. But am very pleased you corrected the species. Thank you.


----------

